# I love a good split



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So smokinj myself and a few others did a little split for some RASS and Hoyo's the cohiba maddi was something I have been wanting for some time but now I'm afraid to smoke it cause if its that good I have no more, oh who am I kidding that biotch is getting torched soon.:helloooo:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHA

You did the same midnight posting -you old night owl


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok let me tell everyone these posts were not planned out:roflmao:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bahahahaha


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow...i honestly thought this was gonna be another one of charles pictures as usual lol. looks good though id love to try any of those


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Very very nice.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Drooling on keyboard is not a good thing....great smokes


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome smokes please let me know how that cohiba maduro is..I really want to try them but getting a box is expensive for something I've never had..give me a good reason to buy them


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW!!! Great split!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

im drooling as i type this.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome smokes! Enjoy!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

What a split!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice split guys. Enjoy those ISOMs.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

What a dilemma, which one to you spark first!:dribble:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice looking smokes!I should be recieving mine anytime now!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great split Joe!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great split. Great smokes.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

nice split!!!and not the banana type!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great smokes


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome split man


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

They do look nice!!!


----------



## Firehawk1126 (Feb 15, 2008)

All men enjoy a good split ..


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG i have yet to try my first CC. that'll be beautiful! looks good.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Firehawk1126 said:


> All men enjoy a good split ..


Pretty funny! That was actually worth digging up this ancient thread!:laugh:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Pretty funny! That was actually worth digging up this ancient thread!:laugh:


Lol, I bet the cigars are in cigar heaven by now. :mrgreen:


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Awsome smokes !!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Cohiba Maddy's are incredible.


----------

